# David Aaron Carpenter - New Viola Talent



## World Violist

So apparently there's a new violist coming into the spotlight. He's made his debut recording, to be released by Ondine in September of this year, of Elgar's and Schnittke's viola concerti (the Elgar, of course, being the arrangement of the cello concerto), accompanied by Christoph Eschenbach and the Philharmonia Orchestra.

If you need any more convincing of this 22-year-old, take a look at this video: 




There's also a video of him somewhere on Youtube playing an astonishing Hora Staccato on viola!


----------

